# Planers



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I am currently in the market for a 12-13" planer for my small shop. I have used Delta tools exclusively, & I'm pretty happy with them. But for the planer I'm looking at Dewalt. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got the older single speed Dewalt and have had no problems with it yet. Using it for almost three years now. Not often but often enough. No problems so far.

Don't take off too much and keep the knives sharp and snipe is practically nonexistent.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I appreciate the advice. How much would you say is too much?


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Anything over a 1/32. Less as you get closer to your finished size.
When you are getting to your final thickness don't readjust, run the board through again and you are usually right on the money.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

If you are using rough cut lumber you will want to joint first. The planer will get you your thickness but will not square the board.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a Dewalt and I loove it works great and no problems,and has great dust control
Thank you ,,Learning Herb


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I have just learned another difference between American English and English English.
Here we also call the jointer a planer.
What you call a planer, we call a thicknesser.
They both do a similar job but the timber should be planed flat and square 1st (jointed) then planed to the thickness required (thicknesser)

There are quite a few words used differently for the same thing but from watching American TV shows and films (movies) we learn the different meanings of the same words used in both countries.
I have found internet chat programs invaluble in realising just how different the two languages are.
This is the great advantage of English.
It's a living language which is constantly changing depending on where it's spoken. 
If it wasn't for the internet I would never have had contact with woodworkers from around the world as I do now on various forums.
Many are surprised when they find out that in Europe only a radial arm saw is now able to take dado blades.
Saw table arbors are now too short to take more than one blade and they must all have electric brakes which would result in dado heads flying like ninja stars. 
Apart from older machines and ones imported from the States which can still take dado cutters we have to use routers to make housings (dados)
As a result the router gets used more than it used to be.


----------



## RSetina (Oct 15, 2004)

I read an article in Wood Magazine a few months ago and Delta's planer was the top pick. I think it was the 12 in model. I bought the 13" planer and love it. I figured that if the 12" was good, so would the 13". No snipe I can detect and it does a great job. It has a thickness and finish speed.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for your response. I was hoping for a good word on the Delta. That's all I have in my shop. I appreciate everyone's input on this.


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Based on the way you worded your question - I didn't want to jump in with pitch for the Delta. It kind of read like you were looking for specific comments on the Dewalt. I have the Delta 13" 22-580 and love it. There are a ton of people who picked up this planer a couple of months ago during a large Lowes sale (including me). I was looking at the Dewalt 735 when I picked up my Delta, but with the sale... the price difference was ~ $280.00. Very happy with the 22-580.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah, I started woodworking about a year ago, and didn't want to break the bank until I was sure I was going to stay with it. So I bought Delta Shopmaster everything. I'm at the point of upgrading now and was looking for a consumer report.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a delta 12" planer and have had it for about 5 years .Have planed a lot of wood on it . Just be sure when you change knives remember to go counterclockwise to loosen them i stripped out a bunch before i figured it out i went to Lowes and ordered some more screws had to cut some of the stripped ones out with a die grinder dont let anyone knock Delta they make affordable goood woodworking equipment.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the ridgid planer And it is a very good one so far What i like is the lock down on the bed when you run boards thro NO SNIPE on the ends When you turn the bed down for the next cut You just push the lock over No Snipe Than when you turn the bed down you take the lock off and turn bed down and slide the lock back over This sound's like more than you would like to do But it doesn't take any time to do this I dont thank any other planer has this The price isn't all that bad It has a 2" hose hook up and a 4" hose hook up I use the 4" with the delta 1200cfm dust collector And this take 99 % of all the chips Try it if you dont like it take it back No problum Home Depot will take it back Here is the link http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU..._-New-Search-_-D-25-_-bid20436640-planer_wood


----------



## sawstop (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the Dewalt DW735 13" Planer & it has 2 speeds built in chip ejection that will full your shop vac with out turning the vac on & snipe is not a problem if you get the in feed & out feed extensions.

Use 3 cutters & are double sided M2 steel & will produce incredibly smooth finish even at the fast feed speed.

It always gets the choice awards in review but does cost a little more but it is worth it.

This planer does not have a lock down leaver it is automatic.

It was selling for about $700.00 in Canada but is now around $600.00.
I paid $428.00 Canadian on eBay including shipping.


Dan


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have had a few planers in the past.
if you buy a planer make sure you get one that has quick change blade system 
i also had a 12" delta and they are garbage .
it,s tricky to set the blades and like someone said if you turn them screws the wrong way good luck getting them out. it took me 2 days to get one of the screws out.
john


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I find it interesting that there is such a wide difference of opinion on Delta planers. Perhaps this is changes on specific models? I used a buddies Delta 12" planer for over a year (as needed) and then purchased a different model Delta 12" planer and had no problems with either one. I had to make adjustments to both when starting out but they stayed in adjustment and the blade changes were quick and easy. I added the optional dust collector hood to mine; this really should of been included on all models.


----------



## sawstop (Oct 19, 2006)

The Dewalt DW735 13" Planer has the easiest blade change of all the 12" & 13" planers reviewed in 2 or more reviews in the last or more year & I will agree to that.

Lift the top cover & then the blade/blower cover & it is wide open easy to reach & see.
All Hex screws on the planer are the same size & can be removed with the included T- handle tool that has 2 rare earth magnets to remove & replace the blade.

Dan


----------



## sawstop (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is a link to a review on the Dewalt DW735 13" Planer from Fine Woodworking.
I will send more as I find them if you like

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/toolguide/toolguideproduct.aspx?id=5712

I love it.
Dan


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

wood magazine just had a review of several planers. I don't have it in front of me but it was the last issue (october I think). basically the dewalt 735 was top choice but by far the priciest, and don't forget the extension tables are extra.

the ridgid got a top nod for cut quality almost as nice as the dewalt, at a much lower price, and it comes with a stand, extension tables, and an extra set of blades. there was a 3rd top pick, I think it was a delta but I need to go home and check. there was a grizz planer they blasted. I took note- I've been in the market for a planer, I think I will go with the ridgid for my money.


----------

